# what tool do I use for this?



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I bought the $40 eBay (Harbor Freight) version of the Fein Multimaster / Dremel Multi-Max. If you're only going to use it once, $40 is probably still too much. 

You might be better off to cut it with a sawzall / reciprocating saw. It might not be as nice of a cut as you'd get with an oscillating tool, but will get the job done. I don't think an oscillating tool blade would last too long cutting through a treated stud.

Outside of powertools, if you can't saw it with a regular saw, what about a pull-saw?
Example:
http://www.google.com/products/cata...0CB4QrQQwAA&cid=588026125016520226&sa=title#p

It will definitely take some effort/time to cut through a stud with one of those, but is cheaper.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe I'm missing something, but what is the purpose of this door with the insulation preventing pass through? I'd use a reciprocating or a hand saw and cut it close to the concrete and finish with a bad chisel.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If got a Fein multimaster I bought for one specific purpose years ago before they advertised all over television. It is, hands down, the best single tool purchase I have ever made and I use it more than just about anything else for things I never dreamed I would. I love the thing. Well worth $400 or so or whatever I paid for it. It save so much time. 

I don't know about the Craftsman, Dremel, Rockwell and no doubt other brand name versions of the tool. People on this site, with some minor hesitation, have been giving the Harbor Freight thing for $40 or whatever great reviews FOR WHAT IT IS at the price point. I would be tempted to give the thing a try. The Fein blade costs are killer and on recommendation from people on this site, I am going to try a few of the HF versions just for fun.

Use the HF thing for this project and others until it fails. Toss it when it burns out or breaks and buy a Fein if you find yourself using it as much as I bet you will! Or buy nine more for the cost of a Fein. 

A reciprocating saw will also work but the things are so clunky and tear everything around them up a bit.


----------



## kupalino (Oct 13, 2009)

47_47, this door opens to a control panel, where electricity comes in. The cement wall goes up to knee high then 2x4s from there to ceiling.

Thanks, to all replies. I have asked around at work and one suggested to just use chisel, which was my original plan. If it does not work, then buy an oscillating tool.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

kupalino said:


> 47_47, this door opens to a control panel, where electricity comes in. The cement wall goes up to knee high then 2x4s from there to ceiling.
> 
> Thanks, to all replies. I have asked around at work and one suggested to just use chisel, which was my original plan. If it does not work, then buy an oscillating tool.


Fair enough. Instead of a door, why don't your just screw in an access cover?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

IF you have a chisel, and IF you have a drill and bits--drill holes in the piece to be removed close enough to facilitate pulling the board out, then finish with the chisel. I'll never say that area won't be seen--but probably won't be noticed. David


----------



## kupalino (Oct 13, 2009)

Thurman, that is exactly what my coworker said, use 3/8 drill bit and chisel.

Thanks.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

just get a short wood cutting blade for your sawsall put a pc of ply or hardboard to protect the foam


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

If you already cut half way through, a hand saw would be all that is necessary. You would not need the chisel.


----------



## Life (Feb 17, 2010)

I sell power tools & I'd suggest drill & chisel it out. No need to spend the money for something your going to do once. If you really plan on spending the cash for "ease of use" I'd go with the Dremel. Tons of attatchements, so you can likely find another use for it. A receip saw might be nice.. but tend to be a bit to big and aggressive.

gL


----------



## TrafficCopSmith (Dec 23, 2009)

hyunelan2 said:


> I bought the $40 eBay (Harbor Freight) version of the Fein Multimaster / Dremel Multi-Max. If you're only going to use it once, $40 is probably still too much.
> 
> You might be better off to cut it with a sawzall / reciprocating saw. It might not be as nice of a cut as you'd get with an oscillating tool, but will get the job done. I don't think an oscillating tool blade would last too long cutting through a treated stud.
> 
> ...


This is what I'd go with... a pull saw seems like a cheap way to go.


----------



## FLORIDADIYDAD (Sep 2, 2010)

Pull saw. Based on your picture it should only take you a few minutes to work your way through that board. Buying even a P.O.S. HF throw away tool doesn't make sense here.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

7 months ago, I hope it's cut......... Welcome to the forum, FL!

Gary


----------

